# Fire Resistive Glazing Options/Ideas



## alfreema (Jan 17, 2016)

I'm looking for the least expensive glazing options/source/alternatives that would meet ASTM E119 for a 1 hour exterior wall.

We have small 1930's loading dock that we are going to convert to a small office, and the loading bays are obviously quite big. The property lines have been redrawn such that the bays are close to the property line now, so their wall is required to be 1 hour rated by the city. 

It would be nice if we could put some really big windows in those bays, but at this point I need some sources for 1 hour glazing that won't break the bank. Out-of-the-box ideas are great too.

Thanks!


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

check with viracon inc in owatonna mn:whistling


----------



## alfreema (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks for the tip. Called and spoke with them. They don't deal directly with contractors but gave me solid leads that I tracked down. Awaiting a quote.


----------

